# Can i run SE cable under floorjoists?



## shnorse (Feb 9, 2010)

Can i run #6 or 4 SER cable under floor joists in a basement of a residential home, with floor joists 16" apart instead of drilling. According to the NEC code.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sure as long as you rate the wire for 60 degrees.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

article 338.10(B)(4) says that interior installations shall comply with part II of article 334
Article 334.15 (C) says it shall be permissible to secure cables not smaller then 2 # 6 awg or 3 # 8 awg conducotrs directly to the lower edges of the joists.

So to answer your question - Yes you can


----------



## shnorse (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so I can cross the joists and avoid drilling. Makes it much easier.. Thanks!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

shnorse said:


> Ok so I can cross the joists and avoid drilling. Makes it much easier.. Thanks!


 What code cycle are you on?


----------



## shnorse (Feb 9, 2010)

2005 code


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Just remember, can and should are two different things. In a basement, that cable will be used to hang things after you are gone.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

shnorse said:


> 2005 code


 Ok, you are fine then. 2008 has a change where you have to bore out under the house. Looking for a code ref. Don't know it right off hand they ammended that one here.


----------



## GitRDoneElectric (Feb 9, 2010)

*CL*

It also makes a good clothes line.




$999 service upgrade specialist.
restrictions apply


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Ok, you are fine then. 2008 has a change where you have to bore out under the house. Looking for a code ref. Don't know it right off hand they ammended that one here.


I've never heard of this.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I've never heard of this.[/quot
> 
> 
> Yea big stink over that here thank god we didnt accept it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nolatigabait said:


> i've never heard of this.


 334.15(c) 2008


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

GitRDoneElectric said:


> It also makes a good clothes line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK.........:001_huh:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> 334.15(c) 2008


I thought you were talking about the larger cables, misunderstood.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

egads said:


> Just remember, can and should are two different things. In a basement, that cable will be used to hang things after you are gone.


better to run through joists so when hanging things on the cable it does not pull the staples out.:yes:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

kwired said:


> better to run through joists so when hanging things on the cable it does not pull the staples out.:yes:


 New Guy making a funny.:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

shnorse said:


> 2005 code


Not in a one or two family dwelling in NYS you're not. :no:

2007 Resi Code of NYS.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> New Guy making a funny.:laughing:


Why should just the old guys have all the fun? BTW not all that new at viewing just at posting.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

kwired said:


> Why should just the old guys have all the fun? BTW not all that new at viewing just at posting.


 Post anytime, and welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## shnorse (Feb 9, 2010)

so with this much controversy i should just call and ask the local inspector?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

shnorse said:


> so with this much controversy i should just call and ask the local inspector?


 That would work also.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

GitRDoneElectric said:


> $999 service upgrade specialist.
> restrictions apply


Does this price apply to upgrades from 2000 to 4000 amps at 480 volts?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Does this price apply to upgrades from 2000 to 4000 amps at 480 volts?


That might be part of the "restrictions apply"

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That might be part of the "restrictions apply"
> 
> ~Matt


 

What you cant compete with 2000a service upgrade for 999.95?:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The code that allows the larger cables ( 2 #6 or 3#8 or larger) to be run on the lower edges of the joists has been in the code for a while. I looked in my 1978 and the wording was the same as in the 2008. 
The change that came to that section was the part about smaller cables having to be run through drill holes.

As far as folks using the cables to hang stuff on : Does it make any difference if the cable is on the bottom of the joist or 1 1/4 " higher up ?
NO Not from what I seen.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

shnorse said:


> so with this much controversy i should just call and ask the local inspector?


What makes you think you didn't ? (Of course I'm not local to you)


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

shnorse said:


> so with this much controversy i should just call and ask the local inspector?


Or you can just look in the NEC. Ok to run that SE along the bottom of the joists. No need to drill, no need for running boards. I don;t know what the controversy is. I think it is more misinformation than anything else.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Or you can just look in the NEC. Ok to run that SE along the bottom of the joists. No need to drill, no need for running boards. I don;t know what the controversy is. I think it is more misinformation than anything else.


It's defensive roughing.


----------

